# Bear Got His CGN!



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't want to mention it until after the test just in case things didn't go well, but I should have had more faith in him!

Last Saturday and Sunday we did a CGN workshop. He had issues with the Appearance & Grooming (didn't like being brushed, growled and jumped away) Reaction to a Passing Dog (wanted to go sniff the other dog,) and of course with the Supervised Isolation (cried the entire three minutes.)

We worked hard on it the whole week, and he did great! He had no problem with the brushing at all. He did try to sniff the passing dog, but he came right back and sat at my side when I called him. And he didn't make a single peep during the Isolation, was totally relaxed. The judge couldn't get over how big a difference it was from last week.

I was trying to go into this with the mindset of, "Who cares if we pass, we're just doing it for fun for my retired old fella," but man does it feel good.

Now I just have to get Mozart ready to take the test in February!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

congratulations!!! 

i'm working towards it too...


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

I totally understand the pride & excitement, way to go!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome! My Shiba just passed the CGC the other day. It's really been a lot of work for us, he was a huge project and still kinda is in a couple areas, so him earning the CGC is a really huge milestone in his progress.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

